# Reference letter from Software company



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

I need to obtain the reference letter to apply for immigration from my previous software companines. My migration agent says that the single sheet experiance letter that is being issued by the company is not acceptable.But none of the software companines issues a reference letter for any employees.

Can anyone help me to sort out the situvation on any other alternatives.
Any help is much appareciated.

Thanks,
Raj


----------

